# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Ασυρματο VoIP

## xez1los

καλησπερα , 

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις η ξερει αν μπορω να βρω ασυρματη IP τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ?
Δηλ. Σταθερη βαση με ethernet καλωδιο στον Η/Υ.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση πως
πραγματοποιειται η επικοινωνια μεταξυ βασης-τηλεφωνου ? θα πρεπει να κανω καποιο config ? η ειναι αυτοματη διαδικασια συνδεοντας απλα το ethernet καλωδιο στη θυρα του H/Y και δινοντας ΙP στη συσκευη θα μπορω να κανω κλησεις ? , 


Ευχαριστω 

-xez

----------


## vegos

> καλησπερα , 
> 
> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις η ξερει αν μπορω να βρω ασυρματη IP τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ?
> Δηλ. Σταθερη βαση με ethernet καλωδιο στον Η/Υ.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση πως
> πραγματοποιειται η επικοινωνια μεταξυ βασης-τηλεφωνου ? θα πρεπει να κανω καποιο config ? η ειναι αυτοματη διαδικασια συνδεοντας απλα το ethernet καλωδιο στη θυρα του H/Y και δινοντας ΙP στη συσκευη θα μπορω να κανω κλησεις ? , 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω 
> 
> -xez


Δες εδώ

----------


## dti

> καλησπερα , 
> 
> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις η ξερει αν μπορω να βρω ασυρματη IP τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ?
> Δηλ. Σταθερη βαση με ethernet καλωδιο στον Η/Υ.


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιοδήποτε ασύρματο κλασσικό τηλέφωνο DECT ή όχι. Η βάση του ασύρματου θα είναι συνδεδεμένη σε μία συσκευή τύπου ATA, sipura 3000, pap2 κλπ. κλπ. όπου και θα καταλήγει το ethernet του δικτύου σου.

Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να γίνεται και με bluetooth μέσω του κινητού σου. Αυτό το setup όμως προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη κάποιου asterisk server όπου και θα συνδέεται το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο και θα γίνεται registered το bluetooth κινητό σου στο bluetooth interface του asterisk...

----------


## ditheo

ή πιο απλά μπορείς να πάρεις το θαυματουργό siemens c450 IP σταθερό και voip και ασύρματο. εύκολο στην χρήση και πολύ πολύ όμορφο

----------

